# question



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

im getting a black nova 12 gauge pump i was just wondering if they are good guns and do the kick hard and has anyone had problems with them and what kind


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I wouldnt get one, 870 way better.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't beat the 870 for a quality pump. I know many people that have had them for years and never skipped a beat! I have kept mine as a back-up incase my auto goes to hell while on a hunt.

I guess I just made a case for the O/U's !


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

i like 870s over them plastic piles


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Was waiting for you to jump in on that one 870 :beer:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

this has been an off and on debate since the nova's came out. they are both great guns. i use a nova right now and i like it a lot. they are both priced the same and they both can take a beating. One advantage the benelli has over the 870 is the ability to add on the in-stock recoil reducer to absorb some of the 3 1/2 inch recoil. You can also get magazine extensions for the spring goos season.  On the other hand the 870 has made a reputation for itself as an outstanding gun.

The best thing to do is shoot them. I'm sure some of your buddies have nova's and 870's that would be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also have an 870 that shoot every now and then. there always reilable.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Shoot one of each!

870 ----> :strapped:<---- Nova


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats what i was thinking when i bought the sx2


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:idea:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Shoot one of each!
> 
> 870 ----> :strapped:<---- Nova


OR............... 870----> :strapped: <----870


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I see where you are coming from.

You could have a fancy wingmaster or the more generic express....right?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

strand said:


> One advantage the benelli has over the 870 is the ability to add on the in-stock recoil reducer to absorb some of the 3 1/2 inch recoil. You can also get magazine extensions for the spring goos season.


You can add stuff to your 870 to reduce recoil, but hell i could shoot that thing one handed the way it is. The in-stock recoil reducer...well Im sure its very minimal affect, more cosmetic. And about the magazine extension, my 870 can hold 11 rounds :sniper:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

The benilli novas are a worthless piece of S#$*. I would never buy one. Go with the 870. You won't regret it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems like the people I know that have a nova bought it just to say they shoot a Benelli.......more of an ego thing I think.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

just curious as to how easy the 870 is taken apart. My benelli takes about 2 minutes. I'm sure the 870 is comparable eh?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's not quite as fast, but it is very easy none the less.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I could field strip it in under 2 minutes easy


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Way under 2 minutes!


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

870 seems to always be the "old reliable"....I have shot the Nova....they are kinda different looking and they are definitely weatherproof!


----------

